# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  i feel like im running out of time.

## iron4life79

hey guys,

this ones gonna be kind of hard to explain, and doubtless many of you will disagree. i feel like, as i get older that im not going to achieve the goals i set for myself. im in the 40+ crowd now, and things just dont come as easily as they did when i was much younger. i feel like im running out of time age wise as far as achieving the look i want for myself. i think its ironic that with age comes wisdom, but in this sport the age is what gets ya.
im on cycle now, and even that isnt helping this mood im in. i usually feel great while on, but it seems that this time it just isnt happening for me. im tempted to just stay on until i reach the desired weight, and bf percentage i want. the bottom line is this: im finally beginning to think that age DOES matter. and while i wont give in or go down without a fight, its a fight you ultimately lose. the problem is how do you keep the mentality of a beast when you know the beastmaster is comin?

sorry if i sound like im gonna give in...........im not and i never will. thanks for taking the time to read and listen to the rantings and ravings of an old man............. :Wink/Grin:  


peace bb79

----------


## Tarzan

Bro:

I think we all feel this way at times. There is more to health and fitness than just a look. The human body is a very capable machine, you can still be very strong well into your 70's and look many years younger than your age. As far as looking good it is all relevant, true you won't look like a 25 year old body builder at 50 but you might look like a 35 year old body builder. We would all like to be young and beautiful for ever but its not going to happen. I think the quality of your life is more important than the way you look. Just hang in there and remember this is a game for the long hall.

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## iron4life79

tarzan,
1st off thank you for your great reply, and everything you say makes sense. however, im thinking i might have phrased this wrong. while i am concerned about how i look(arent we all) its more of the loss of will to keep pounding the iron to get where i want to be PHYSICALLY. usually, and especially while on, i rarely feel this way. i am by no means hung up on my looks, and at this point the physical aspect is all that interests me. i think i need a new mindset when it comes to getting my drive back, and maybe refocusing on what is really important here.........my physical well being and the will to keep on training to achieve that end.

peace bb79

----------


## iron4life79

i have since re-read my initial post, and tarzan is right , it does sound like all im after is the LOOK. please try and understand its a physical thing with me not a looks kind of thing.
f**k , i dont know anymore.................


peace bb79

----------


## JohnnyB

Bro it sounds to me like you are going through the dreaded mid life crisis. I've been there and it is what drove me to get back in the gym. I could be wrong, but we all go through this at about the 40ish age. AAS won't stop us from going through it just a part of life.

This is a good posted, for the younger bro's, so when they hit this stage in thier life's they will aleast have an idea of what they are going through.

I'm so glad that this forum is here, because in our thirties we begen to wise up, get some wisdom, then with that wisdom come another part of life we realize that we are getting old, that comes some where around our forties.

So my Brother, with that wisdom we'll turn this time in our lives to the good, it'll all work out, the cycle of life.

Hey Bro you've helped me out alot, I do want to thank you for that. I hope this will shead alittle light on what you're going through.

JohnnyB

----------


## partyboynyc

but a few years ago i read this book and one sentence in it changed my whole outlook on life. since the day i read it i have vowed to make it a part of my daily life and it keeps me focused and helps me to stay balanced. it was in french, but it loosely translaes in english to, " WHAT YOU FIXATE ON IN YOUR MIND WILL COME TO BE TRUE". i take it to mean, whether good nor bad, if you are fixated on some negative in our mind, you will be in a dark place mentally. BUT, if you can pinpoint the problem, consider a solution, and fixate on that solution and the step needed to acheive that goal, you will be in the proper mental state to be successful.

hope this gives you some insight into all that you do with your life. best wishes and much success in all your endeavors!!!

----------


## THE DON

bloody hell im 26 and i feel like im running out of time allready

----------


## bex

I would not worry untill the grim reaper comes knocking........Life is a game (Always play to WIN)...........

----------


## Ajax

Johnny B, you beat me to the mid-life crisis diagnosis!

BB79: you are comparing yourself against the wrong measuring stick. Don't look at some 27 year old guy and say "that's what I want to look like!" Look at the guys are age and say "Damn, I sure look f**king great for my age!" or look at a guy that's 50 and in great shape and shoot for that.

We aren't going to get our youth back--not never! But we can make the most of the 40, 50, 60 or more years we got left--that's for sure!

And for me, being single, I know I might no look as good as the 20-something dudes I compete with for the women, but I sure as hell know I can out wit, out smart and out smooth-talk the lot of them! (And generally, I can outspend them too--never underestimate the romantic potential of money!)

----------


## TheStromba

Great Post Ajax - 

A kind of mid-life crisis hit me on my 38th birthday. I realized that there were only 730 days until my 40th birthday and there are some things I want to accomplish. A better body than 99.5% of 20 year olds is one of them.

BB - Progress definatly comes harder as we reach our age, but you WILL GET THERE. Hell, I was stronger 15 years ago naturally than I am now on cycle. Don't get down on your progress. You WILL GET THERE.

----------


## lowell34

Here's something that works for me.... 

I've been hitting it hard for 17 years now. In that time, I have taken little time off. I always felt that taking time off would cost me gains of strength or size. Then, a few years ago, I started getting burned out on the weight thing. It seemed that working out had become a "chore", something I HAD to do. I started feeling that I was now in my 30's so what was the use of trying that hard. I had already reached my natural physical peak so why not just go in a couple of times a week and hit the Nautilus machines to stay firm.
When I realized I was thinking of a machine-only workout, I knew I was in trouble. So, I approached it like a job. What did I like about the "job", what did I hate about the "job", was it time to quit, or was there something I could do to change the situation.
First I decided to take a vacation from training. When I went back to the gym I did only cardio for the first week (and I frigin' hate cardio) and watching others hit the weights started getting to me. By the beginning of the next week I was longing for a free-weight workout. I also changed the time of day I work out. I now work out in the mornings before I go in to work. It took a while to adjust to this but I now love it. And lastly, I promised myself I will take time off every 8-9 weeks whether I feel the need or not.
Now, I go to the gym because it's fun and I love it. 

Get away from it for a while, it will call you back before long.

----------


## Canes4Ever

BB79 and the others, I hope you guys don't mind hearing from a brother who has only been working out for a couple of years.  :Big Grin: 

I didn't start until I was 38, and sometimes when I look at how little my body has changed from after that 1st year of training, I am a bit discouraged. I was always willing to believe that I could, or I would make improvements for a few more years before I would start losing the battle to Father Time. I guess it won't happen without some AS assistance for me.

I too had dreams of looking like BigKev, Pete235, Diesel, Mike_XXL or Dr. Derek, but I guess that will never happen, but I'm gonna keep trying to look like the best man Kevin can look like.

----------


## iron4life79

hey guys,
i only have one word for all of you............thanks.
seriously, from the bottom of my heart, thank you. 
i have since reassessed my goals and find not only are they out of my range at this point, but totally lacking in real world value. i have also met with a good friend of mine who while slightly older than myself, has set me down and explained the facts of life to me as bodybuilders see them. my mindset along with my future goals have been adjusted accordingly.
the big thing for me was bailing out of this game, and it was seriously considered earlier when i felt i couldnt reach as high as i wanted to. keep in mind im no competitor and not planning on walking on a stage any time soon either, so maybe you can understand now how painful this was for me.
ajax, canes, stromba, johnnyb and lowell, you guys are the best, and i couldnt have faced this mess without you. johnnyb, you owe me a pm bro.......
to the rest of the brothers who posted here as well, i can only say welcome to our little 30 and over family. these guys will definitely try and take care of you.
im feeling like i have a handle on things now, and am heading in the right direction once again. time to move on to bigger and better things............. :Smilie:  

peace bb79

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by barbells79_ 
> *hey guys,
> i only have one word for all of you............thanks.
> seriously, from the bottom of my heart, thank you. 
> i have since reassessed my goals and find not only are they out of my range at this point, but totally lacking in real world value. i have also met with a good friend of mine who while slightly older than myself, has set me down and explained the facts of life to me as bodybuilders see them. my mindset along with my future goals have been adjusted accordingly.
> the big thing for me was bailing out of this game, and it was seriously considered earlier when i felt i couldnt reach as high as i wanted to. keep in mind im no competitor and not planning on walking on a stage any time soon either, so maybe you can understand now how painful this was for me.
> ajax, canes, stromba, and johnnyb, you guys are the best, and i couldnt have faced this mess without you. johnnyb, you owe me a pm bro.......
> to the rest of the brothers who posted here as well, i can only say welcome to our little 30 and over family. these guys will definitely try and take care of you.
> im feeling like i have a handle on things now, and am heading in the right direction once again. time to move on to bigger and better things............. 
> ...


Bro you know how I feel about you.  :Friends:  Just thanks for being there for me the last few weeks in all those PM's we have exchanged. If I wasn't here to help you I would have been a very bad brother indeed.

 :Welcome:  Take care brother and I'm glad your reassesed goals are now focused and on target. Keep us informed as to how things are going with your new attitude.

 :Cheers:

----------


## j.j.

I started working out again at 28 and have kept it up for four years now. I feel great and I know that I'll never be in the kinda of shape I was in after USMC bootcamp. But working out keeps me happy and feeling good. I don't feel it's to late for you. Just when you get down just let us know we'll be here for moral support. :Afro: 
I hear what your saying, I was playing frisbee and I could see where I needed to be, but just couldn't make it on time. A step slower-for sure, but that doesnt keep me from the gym and it should motivate you. Your mind is still sharp and as long as you don't let it get you down you'll be fine.

----------


## iron4life79

diesel,
i was wondering if you were going to reply brother, as i value your input on any problem i or anyone else may post here. your thoughts were sorely missed bro, so thank you for taking the time to post.

jj,
brother i hear you loud and clear, im definitely a step slower than i was even as little as a year ago, but conversely, im probably in the best shape of my life right now. weird how this bodybuilding stuff works, huh?

peace bb79

----------


## johnsomebody

Hi, for what it's worth I'm in my late 40s, have never used yet, been working out for over 15 years and may well be in the best shape I've ever been too. But the REALLY great thing is I wouldn't go back to being in my 20s even if I was built like BigKev if it meant being as stupid as I was back then. JohnnyB is right about that -the great thing about getting older is how much more of the bigger picture you have, or are in the process of getting, than you had back then. Why else do guys in their late teens go on major cycles when they've hardly even started working out? They don't even know they're mortal yet!

One thing I've learned is that life isn't about whether I have something or someone else does, it's that whatever anyone has, big or small, is a gift from God. All the millions of kinds of gifts people have to one degree or another in every stage of their lives is a gift, and knowing that, whether I have any one gift or you do or anyone else does, is to me the real joy of life because I know now that they didn't "deverve" it any more than I -that's what a gift is. 
That may be a message better suited for some other website instead, but it really helps me. and I hope it does you to0.

That, and occasionally taking a week off.

----------


## monsterback

Barbells79

Sorry I did not see this post sooner, Reality (My Job) has kept me busy lately. I am 49, the big 50 in two weeks. I have had the same feeling you expressed more than once. Some of the other Bros said it well. I think we have to look at where we are and where 99.9% of guys our age are physically and mentally. We are the elite.

I have found that guys our age that are still in this sport at our age are not only physically ahead of the pack but mentally as well. Many poeple start this sport at a young age and drop out. Those of us that are still in it at our age are not only physically strong but mentally tough as well. It takes disipline and drive to keep going. The myth of the airhead bodybuilder is just that a myth. Especially if you are still in it at this time in our lives. You have to smart to last this long. 

To gain some perspective leave the gym and go somewhere where your contemporaries hang out. If you have kids go to a school function, if you don't, just go to a club where people our age hang out. Check out the guys our age. If that doesn't chase away the demons nothing will.

Good Luck,
Monsterback :Cool:

----------


## j.j.

I agree, when I go back to where I grew up and see all my friends they look like pears. And then i see guys and girls around where I live now just let themselves go. It seems that somehow the pear look has gained some attention and gotten popular. Some of these people see us and probably say "well he's just built that way" and don't realize the hard work and yime we put in at the gym. I just don't see myself joing the pear crowd. lol-j.j. :Afro:

----------


## iron4life79

thanks fellas,
everything you all say makes total sense to me..........now :Smilie:  i guess i have been so focused and hard on myself here lately that i havent even taken a few moments to stop and smell the coffee, as they say. some key points in some the posts have jumped out at me and really made me look at some of the issues facing me:

monsterback:what you wrote was right on target brother, i have since looked around some, and i am amazed by what i see. and having the drive to still be in this this game at our age level shows a huge commitment to what we want to achieve.

johnsomebody: your post was truly inspirational to me brother, and i dont know if i can use my gift as well it should be used, but i will surely try.

once again, everyones replies were inspiring, and very enlightening. i owe all of you a great deal for pulling me out of this little hole i was in. im actually feeling happy to be a member of this board. 

"we are definitely the elite"

thanks again brothers bb79

----------


## Ironweb

The human body is amazing. Take a look at this pic of Dave Draper 25 years after his competing days and then tell me you can not get that body you want. There are a lot of 20 year olds that would love to look like this. 

Peace bro

----------


## iron4life79

ironweb,
i agree bro, theres a lot of people out there that would give anything to look like that, especially at our age. thanks for the pic, it gives me hope................

peace bb79

----------


## DarTanBFT

Barbells,

I am 57 and still building muscle with the common methods of intense workouts, low gear, a great trainer, 4-1 or 4-2 (days on/off), lots of protein and right foods. But most importantly, I always remember what my physician said to me two years ago: "You are at an age where you determine if you see me once or twice a month or once a year! It's up to you." So, everytime I go to the gym, I am beating the game. No one knows when the grim reaper comes, but I want you to know when he comes for me I will be buffed and living the best I can. Each workout is an insurance that tomorrow won't be as bad as it will be for most men my age. Hell, this is the only way to live. SMILES I don't have a pic, but the stats are 16 biceps, 48 chest, 36 waist, 14 forearms, 28 thighs and 19 calves... and I am still beating down that percent of body fat and hell yes it is harder than ever to do it.

----------


## Cali

I didn't see this thread before now...is BB79 still around or is he another one who skipped out for a while? Great thread guys.  :Smilie: 

Partyboy...again...very impressive.  :Wink:  I've been in a rut lately and I might actually print that off and put in on my pathetic little cubicle.  :Smilie:  Now if only I had pictures from underwear night at the club you were talking about to put next to that quote.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## iron4life79

cali, 
im still around. i wouldnt have deserted my fellow iron people, even when i was feeling rotten.
this thread is a little long in the tooth now, but suffice it to say im feeling much better and goals are back on track. im re-focused, and hitting the weights hard.
im glad partyboy's little post up there helped you out. it helped me as well. this is a great group on this particular board, and they act as if they speak from experience.........hehe.

peace bb79

----------


## partyboynyc

don't fall into the trap most people do.trying to keep up w/ the next guy!!be the best you can be and fuck everyone else.when you wake up in the morning and go to the bathrom mirror who stares back??yup, you!!you're accountable to that guy and you owe it to him to be the best.no one else.

oh and cali, i took that picture i just have to get my scanner going to hook you up,haha.i'll work on it tonight :Wink:

----------


## LewdTenant

> _Originally posted by Cali_ 
> *Now if only I had pictures from underwear night at the club you were talking about to put next to that quote. *


are we talking about Cheetah's pajama party?

----------


## LewdTenant

glad you are feeling better BB79, sometimes you just need a new plan that makes everything seem new and exciting again.

Lewd

----------


## LewdTenant

since we are talking about quotes there is one I always think of:

"Some men are born mediocre,
some men achieve mediocrity,
and some men have mediocrity thrust upon them"
-Joseph Heller _CATCH 22_ 

not too inspirational eh? well I think all of us at one time, and especially as we get older and look back at life, feel one or a combo of the above in the quote. It is up to you to not fall into a rut and if you do to pull yourself out of it. there is nothing wrong with average. But aparantly all of us here want to exceed that.

Lewd

----------


## Cali

LOL Diesel just couldn't wait to post because of his new avatar.... Admit it big guy!!!  :LOL: 

BB79 glad to see you're still here.  :Smilie: 

Partyboy...I think I've heard this before.. :Wink:  I might even trade pics with ya.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## iron4life79

i liked the old one better d..............


hahahahahaha............


peace bb79

----------


## partyboynyc

does this mean YOU have pictures in your soundfactory underwear too??!!

i'll try and get that to you today or tomorrow since i know the anticipation must be killing you,hahaha

----------


## Cali

I didn't say that exactly partyboy...but I have to peak your interest to get you to think past the insects invading the abuse sessions and remember to scan the pics.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iron4life79

this thread has gone in a whole different direction..........not sure which direction that is though, but i like it.

pajama parties? insect invasions? diesels avatar? whats next?


peace bb79

----------


## Cali

LOL

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by partyboynyc_ 
> *don't fall into the trap most people do.trying to keep up w/ the next guy!!be the best you can be and fuck everyone else.when you wake up in the morning and go to the bathrom mirror who stares back??yup, you!!you're accountable to that guy and you owe it to him to be the best.no one else.*



nyc,
thanks bro, what you say makes perfect sense, and i will keep it in mind. i know i only have to answer to myself, for all the things i do.(diet, training, etc).
i was never real big on trying to keep up with the other guy, as im usually pretty focused when it comes to these matters.(see above posts..... :Big Grin:  )
the big problem i was dealing with was being too hard on myself. i am shall we say........driven.
thanks for the kind words brother, you always seem to either make me laugh, or make me think(sometimes both)........thats a good quality to have my man.

peace bb79

----------


## partyboynyc

being driven is a quality that seems to be lacking in most people.so right there you are ahead of the game.you'll do amazing things my friend.i know it. you're a good guy and i wish you all the best although you don't need it.

----------


## Mastiff

I just saw this thread tonight, and decided I had to chime in. I'm 51, and I felt I was running out of time. I had numerous health problems and I was terribly weak. I had the health problems of a 70 year old, and I felt every minute of that age. I decided I had to get back to weightlifting and bodybuilding. Now I'm not in the best shape of my life, but I can see it from here. I'm 5'5" 165lbs, now about 13% BF. I have an identical twin, who weighs in at 205. Looking at him helps motivate me. Its like looking in a funhouse mirror. I'm doing a growth cycle now, hoping to feel younger and stronger yet. I think gear helped change my life. I figure I'm going to juice till I die. Anyway, thanks for listening.

----------


## killerdice

I am 34 and will cycle untill it either kills me or I die..... You must do it withen reason or it will get you early....

----------


## Big_BoneZ

all of you older bros dont have problem getting the gear prescribed, where some of us young busters have to go through hell to get gear sometimes.....

and also you know exactly what your body will respond to, and what mistakes to watch out for..... and you SHOULD have experimented EVERYTHING if you are over 40 if not 50  :Smilie: 

KEEP LIFTING BROS

----------


## feelnfit

guys been gone a while but i am back. hey we are are like a fine wine, better whith age. it may take us longer to recupe , get out of bed, and we may spend more time in the john but we have expereince and knowledge. i know more about diets, exercises, ass,supplements than when i was younger. also i know how my body reacts to each.
i enjoy each day at a time. i set goals and shoot for them. hey i just got married again 2 years ago so at 45 i am still a newly wed.
i will compete this year hopefully with guys half my age and i hope to beet them. but i have no -friends that are my age getting up on a stage in a pair of posing trunks. most of them are at home , drinking beer , laying around the house and have shut down!
you are as young as you feel and today i feel 25!

----------


## iron4life79

nice post bro.......

i guess i touched on a good subject with this post, as it shows at the top every now and then.
as always, anyone can feel free to post opinions, or experiences regarding this subject. i know all of it has helped me, and i'm sure its helped others.....


peace IFL79

----------


## ironmaster

It's just a plateau. GH and insulin will crack that nut. I only vaguely remember my 40's, but no one out lifts me in this town.
Age is only relevant as an excuse.

----------


## spyderman

This thread brings up a question I have wanted to ask...
I am 38, never done AS, and over the last several months I have been getting more fatigued with less desire to push myself at the gym, and have even seen the weights that I am using stay put or even decrease...I was up to about 190lbs (from 165 when I started several years ago), but then went through a stressful move, and have not been able to get back above 180 (ectomorph...) I have been reading a lot about "hormone replacement therapy" for men (usually consists of test and hcg +/- HGH to help men as their natural test begins to drop after about 35...Is there anyone out there with any experience with this? This board seems like the perfect place to get some feedback. I'm sure that many here would just tell me to cycle, but due to my profession, that isn't a good option for me at this point...

----------

